# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Διαγωνισμοί βιβλίων ψυχολογίας από το βιβλιοπωλείο του Psychology.gr

## BettyK

Το εξειδικευμένο βιβλιοπωλείο Ψυχολογίας στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, από αρχές Νοεμβρίου 2018, προσφέρει κάθε εβδομάδα, δωρεάν επιλεγμένα βιβλία ψυχολογίας, σε συνεργασία με εκδοτικούς οίκους.

*Σελίδα διαγωνισμών βιβλίων*

Για να συμμετέχετε στην κλήρωση της τρέχουσας εβδομάδας, ακολουθείστε τα παρακάτω βήματα: 

1. Κάνετε Like στο Facebook Fan Page της Πύλης Ψυχολογίας: *Facebook FanPage*.

2. Κάνετε ένα σχόλιο στο συγκεκριμένο post που αφορά την εκάστοτε κλήρωση βιβλίου.

Το βιβλιοπωλείο της Πύλης Ψυχολογίας έχει ανανεωθεί και είναι -επιτέλους- λειτουργικό σε mobile phones και tablets.

Είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένο με όλα τα βιβλία ψυχολογίας. Ξεχωρίζει από τα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλιοπωλεία
1. διότι έχει άριστη ταξινόμηση βιβλίων εντός 60 περίπου κατηγοριών.
2. διότι έχει φίλτρα που διαχωρίζουν τα βιβλία που αφορούν επαγγελματίες, από αυτά που αφορούν το ευρύ κοινό.

----------

